

Project Management Disasters - run4yourlives
http://angryaussie.wordpress.com/2008/04/21/project-management-disasters/

======
rantfoil
Wow this is so brutal, but so true. In far too many software houses,
scheduling and planning is completely disconnected from real development-based
estimates.

